# job in manchester/huddersfield anyone???



## whits (Dec 17, 2009)

Please PM if interested got 2 posts going in manchester. 
Thanks


----------



## mars6394 (Jan 10, 2010)

jst wondering if any job posts still available jst been laid of from manchester ashton-under-lyne fully qualified 17th edition


----------

